# Web-gallery, with a Map with GPS data.



## DungBeetle (Mar 10, 2012)

I have many images with location data (GPS) and with LR4 great Map feature I really want to show my pictures on the web with a Google map link. What I am searching for a web-gallery that supports showing the GPS data with a link to a google maps. Does that excist, or is it Easy to make?


----------



## Sean McCormack (Mar 11, 2012)

As there isn't yet a Lightroom 4 SDK, easy is not the word I'd use. I've had to create a workaround to get my galleries to work with LR4. Undocumented of course.


----------



## DungBeetle (Mar 11, 2012)

Sean McCormack said:


> As there isn't yet a Lightroom 4 SDK, easy is not the word I'd use. I've had to create a workaround to get my galleries to work with LR4. Undocumented of course.




Then I will cross my fingers they will release the SDK soon, and someone make what I am looking for. Cant be that hard to get a Gallery to read Gps coordinates, and then make a link to google maps.


----------



## rodbarbee (Mar 11, 2012)

The Turning Gate offers galleries that just what you want. Take a look at their Highslide CE2 Gallery.


----------



## DungBeetle (Mar 11, 2012)

rodbarbee said:


> The Turning Gate offers galleries that just what you want. Take a look at their Highslide CE2 Gallery.




Been looking at that. But I would want something free. Something simple.


----------



## AndySwiss (Mar 17, 2012)

Have a look at jAlbum, http://jalbum.net/en/software, I use with turtle skin which has GPS/mapping support


----------



## b_gossweiler (Mar 17, 2012)

Welcome to the forums, Andy, good to see somebody else from CH here!

Beat


----------



## DungBeetle (Mar 17, 2012)

AndySwiss said:


> Have a look at jAlbum, http://jalbum.net/en/software, I use with turtle skin which has GPS/mapping support



I can't use this on my own apache server?


----------



## AndySwiss (Mar 17, 2012)

Thanks Beat,

Re Apache then yes you can, albums can be created locally and uploaded to whatever server you wish rather than using jAlbums own service.
Andy


----------

